# REMOVE ALL PAPER FROM BIN ,OUT PUT BIN IS FULL



## elabass

Hi
I have my HP LASERJET P2055D,before it was working very well but now it doesnt print anything instead it displays this message on the printer's screen "REMOVE ALL PAPER FROM BIN,OUTPUT BIN IS FULL"
I tried to look every coner of the printer if there is any paper jammed but i did nt see any thing so i was asking my self where is that BIN of a printer but i didnt get the answer. SO PLEASE TRY TO HELP ME
HAVE A NICE DAYhttp://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/images/smilies/new/hide.gif


----------



## dai

look for a sensor on the side of the output tray


----------



## dai

the first link has diagrams that my be helpful with the second link for your printer

HP LaserJet 9040/9050 Multifunction Printer series -  HP Color LaserJet 9500MFP/9500, LaserJet 9000MFP/9000/9040/50/M9040/50 Series - Control Panel message "Lower Bin Full Remove all the paper from the bin" - c02002236 - HP Business Support Center

HP LaserJet P2055 Printer series -  HP LaserJet P2050 Series Printer - Interpret control-panel messages - c01597537 - HP Business Support Center


----------



## elabass

thank you for the reply but i want to know where can i find the output tray sensor coz i am not very familiar with the printers' devices


----------



## dai

look at the picture in the first link


----------

